# Best stuff I ever smoked



## grasshopper (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello all, 
              This is a pick of some weed I came across a few years back. I was told it was bubblegum. I actually dont know what it was because people call stuff whatever they want and I didnt have anything to compare it to other than the books I have such as cannabible 1,2,3, and the big book of buds 1,2. Does the bubblegum strain actually smell like bubblegum? This bud did not. I believed this was bubblegum until I got a bag of nugs recently that smelled like the original flavored bubblegum. I mean exactly like it!! So it made me second guess what I had. Anyway, whatever the strain was, it got me higher than I have ever been in my life! Mind you, I have a super high tolerance as im sure most that post on here do.I dont base weed on how good it is the first time I smoke it. I base weed on how long it will consistently get me high over time as i keep smoking it and building up a tolerance to that strains particular cannabinoids. Friends, I smoked an ounce of this pot and throughout that ounce I got just as high as I did the first time every time! My friend called me who also aquired some of this bud and said "Man I think I smoked too much, I dont feel good, I wish I could come down!" That was coming from a guy that smokes all day every day. I now compare all weed I smoke to that bud. If I knew that in the future I would come across such a cool forum with experienced people with a wealth of knowledge I would have documented the description of this bud much better. All I can tell you is that all the buds were no bigger than my pinky and the amount of hairs on the bud was amazing. It also felt like a reallly Indica dominent strain or pure indica due to the fact I was pretty much paralized after every hit. Sorry I cant remember what it tasted like or smelled like. Im lucky I even remembered to take a picture. So that is my story and here is the one pick I managed to get.  THANK YOU


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 2, 2008)

Bubblegum varies from company to company... but ive never seen bubblegum with THAT many hairs so im guessing it might not be it...


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Looks like a tasty nug though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## grasshopper (May 3, 2008)

I really appreciate the responses to my questions in my post. THANK-YOU


----------



## subcool (May 29, 2008)

Bubblegum has a lot of variation and over the years the genetics availible as Bubblegum have varied widly.
Serious seeds had a amazing pheno that appeared about 15% of the time and had a very nice Bubblegum flavor and less potency.
The females that tasted less like Bubblegum were actually more potent and IMO your smoking the more potent Phenotype of the genome.

Sub


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i couldnt tell you what strain that is but whatever it is looks amazing and wish i could put that in my pipe n smoke it


----------

